# I need help with root on D2G?!



## joshmichael91 (Jul 4, 2011)

I SBF'ed back to froyo on my D2G and re-installed the newest gingerbread leak. I went through the Droid 3 easy root process like i did before and it said it was a success and I have my superuser app in my app drawer

problem is it's not working. or if it is then it's working wrong. I tried opening root explorer and it wont ask to allow or deny the app so i cant view root folders.

droid 2 Bootstrap wont ask for it either but when i hit 'bootstrap recovery' it says "success" but when i hit reboot bootstrap nothing happens..

if i open superuser it says "no apps in list"

IM CONFUSED?? what's going on and is there a solution??


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm no dev or super expert but sounds like a malfunctioned sbf. Make sure u have the newest rsd lite and the md5 sums match up for ur sbf file. Other than that possibly bad moto drivers on ur pc that were being used when the root exploit was running, basically what I would do since ur on a fresh restore just redo ur drivers check into new version of rsd and double check ur md5 for ur sbf file. And re do it. But someone else may have a more indepth solution. Id just toss it back up in the air and see if it comes back down.... 



"joshmichael91 said:


> I SBF'ed back to froyo on my D2G and re-installed the newest gingerbread leak. I went through the Droid 3 easy root process like i did before and it said it was a success and I have my superuser app in my app drawer
> 
> problem is it's not working. or if it is then it's working wrong. I tried opening root explorer and it wont ask to allow or deny the app so i cant view root folders.
> 
> ...


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

"joshmichael91 said:


> I SBF'ed back to froyo on my D2G and re-installed the newest gingerbread leak. I went through the Droid 3 easy root process like i did before and it said it was a success and I have my superuser app in my app drawer
> 
> problem is it's not working. or if it is then it's working wrong. I tried opening root explorer and it wont ask to allow or deny the app so i cant view root folders.
> 
> ...


Uninstall the superuser apk and reinstall it. If that doesn't work run the d3 root script again. Don't think your problem is the sbf file.


----------



## swissruff (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a similar issue, but I used gingerbreak and it installed everything; supuser.apk, su, busybox etc., but it didn't give me root permissions. When I try to remove the superuser.apk through astro file manager and terminal emulator is says I don't have permission, or it is read-only. Any help?


----------



## ghostnexus (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.psouza4.com/Bionic/ try this root tool it is automated and make sure after root you reboot


----------



## swissruff (Oct 10, 2011)

I believe this is the method that the OP was talking about when they said


> I went through the Droid 3 easy root process


 But I could be mistaken. This is also the method I tried after gingerbreak failed on me


----------



## hybridcoolie2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey Gents,
Im having the same issue. i used the psouza4 one click root. it froze while rebooting. so i unplugged and manually rebooted then plugged it back in it performed the rest of the steps. then froze again on the second boot. I did the same unplug manual restart then plug back in trick. it performed the rest of the procedure. then it said it should be rooted. I see super user in my app list. but the app list in user user is blank, and set cpu says i dont have SU permission. I tried rerooting, had to do the same unplug trick, and i got the same results when i try set cpu. how can i fix this? help please.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

For my D2G, I used Pete's Root Tools to root.

Then, and this is important, you have install the base for the ROM you're installing. If you're referring to the Cyanogenmod 7 leak, DO NOT install the version available on their website; it installs over Froyo and is pretty much worthless. The best version to install is the RevNumbers 20111105 (20111118 isn't fully tested yet), BUT you have to install the OTA Gingerbread release before you can install the CM7 ROM. Based on what you've said, you installed a GB-based ROM over Froyo, which will bootloop.

Here's what I did.

-SBF to .330
-Root with Pete's Root Tools
-Install Droid 2 Recovery Bootstrap 1.0.0.5 and apply bootstrap
-Install ROM Manager (you need this for Clockworkmod Recovery, which is how you flash ROMs)
-Wipe Data/Cache
-Flash Gingerbread/Verizon OTA (4.5.608.A956)
-Wipe Data/Cache
-Flash CM7 (RevNightlies 20111105)

If you can't find any of those things, Google is your friend. Pete's Tools, the Bootstrapper and the OTA (zipped as 'update') can all be found online and even on Rootzwiki.

Also, DO NOT use the 'Recovery' from the bootstrapper... you want to ALWAYS use Clockworkmod for recovery, flashing and backup for the D2G.


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

This is the official cm7ford2g users thread OP.
Used this method and it went off without a hitch.
I was already on .608 ota...



Vypor said:


> For how-to\'s, questions and support please consider using this thread. The user community is strong and intelligible enough to support the devs so they\'re not constantly bothered in their work.
> 
> ATTENTION GSM USERS: GSM IS STILL A WORK IN PROGRESS AND YOU WILL MOST LIKELY HAVE APN ISSUES.
> 
> ...


DROID2 GLOBAL CM7GB


----------

